# OT: uCash Sportsbook Now Open... Put Down Some Points For?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Over to the left, on the menu, you guys will find a link to uCash Sportsbook.

Direct URL 

I was put up today, and we're going to update it daily with games.

It will give you a chance to wager some of your board collected points for some different fun.

In NO way is this real money, and this is done for an element of FUN only.

Have some fun rooting for your team, and then buying something silly to use while posting on the board here at BBB.net.

Store Link 

-Petey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I mentioned this in the game thread, but this is a little more specific.



Anyway, I put down 200 points down on the Spurs just for the hell of it. The Spurs would have to either lose or win by less than 7 points for me to lose the bet right? Is that right?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh, and I put up 1000 points for the Spurs in the NBA Title Bet......why not?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I was worried about this. You're addicted already...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To wager any of your FUN money... on any game tonight in the NBA...

Click Here!!! 

There was over 90 Bets on the Bulls / Bucks game last night alone.

-Petey


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Most Vegas books don't even cover this game, because Duncan is such an uncertain factor. Any news on him?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I gave all my points to Koko(I got bored and it was the first time the link worked.), so I'll have to earn more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I gave all my points to Koko(I got bored and it was the first time the link worked.), so I'll have to earn more.


 How exactly do you earn them? I've just been getting and losing them, and I don't know why. The only thing I understand is that if you put them in the bank you can't lose them :biggrin: ...atleast I think.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ezealen said:


> How exactly do you earn them? I've just been getting and losing them, and I don't know why. The only thing I understand is that if you put them in the bank you can't lose them :biggrin: ...atleast I think.
> 
> By the way, guys, I don't understand the deal with the plus seven by the spurs and minus seven by the nets. Can anyone explain please?


If you bet on the Spurs they have to beat the Nets by at least 7 points.

If the Nets win or lose by less than 7, you lose...

-Petey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Petey said:


> If you bet on the Spurs they have to beat the Nets by at least 7 points.
> 
> If the Nets win or lose by less than 7, you lose...
> 
> -Petey


Yeah I got that now, but how do you earn points? I've been getting them, and that's cool, but I just wanna why I've been getting them


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

You get points every time you post. You get more points for a longer post (up to a limit), so I will make this response perhaps more verbose than one would expect from the valuable content that is actually contained in it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> You get points every time you post. You get more points for a longer post (up to a limit), so I will make this response perhaps more verbose than one would expect from the valuable content that is actually contained in it.


 That's an awesome idea, just hope people don't vote lots of jibberish for the heck of it. Thanx for the info. And I too will "make this response perhaps more verbose than one would expect from the valuable content that is actually contained in it" :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Petey, what do you mean by the winnings are 1:1? Does that mean that if we win the bet that we will get back exactly what we put in?

I'm a noob to sports gambling but this looks fun. Thanks for answering any questions. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Petey, what do you mean by the winnings are 1:1? Does that mean that if we win the bet that we will get back exactly what we put in?
> 
> I'm a noob to sports gambling but this looks fun. Thanks for answering any questions. :biggrin:


I think you get double, but I'm a noob to sports gambling too (as you can probably tell :biggrin: ) So I'm probably wrong


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Petey said:


> If you bet on the Spurs they have to beat the Nets by at least 7 points.
> 
> If the Nets win or lose by less than 7, you lose...
> 
> -Petey


 Since I'll never gamble real money, I'll have at it with this "point" system.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I gave all my points to Koko(I got bored and it was the first time the link worked.), so I'll have to earn more.


 Really? Why was that, so I can waste them on petty bets?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Really? Why was that, so I can waste them on petty bets?


No, it was the first part of a transfer chain in which you end up giving all your points to me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not a gambling expert either, but I'm pretty sure 1:1 odds means you win/lose whatever you put down. If the odds are 5:1, you'd get 5 times what you put down.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, I'm not a gambling expert either, but I'm pretty sure 1:1 odds means you win/lose whatever you put down. If the odds are 5:1, you'd get 5 times what you put down.


If that's true then in 1:1 odds you'd get the same amount back that you put in wouldn't it? Cause if 5:1 is 5 times then 2:1 is twice and 1:1 is once...That wouldn't make sence though...I'm confused


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You've got me confused now. 



1:1 odds means if you put 200 points down like I did on the Spurs, then you win 200 points. If the odds were 5:1 for the Spurs to beat the Nets and I put down 200 points, I would have won 1,000 points.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You've got me confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1 odds means if you put 200 points down like I did on the Spurs, then you win 200 points. If the odds were 5:1 for the Spurs to beat the Nets and I put down 200 points, I would have won 1,000 points.


 But when you bet I'm pretty sure it takes that much money from you, so for 1:1 odds you'd be getting nothing if you win. Unless it doesn't take money from you, but if it doesn't I'd like to know where all my points went...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think the points will show up tomorrow. I haven't recieved mine yet either. 



If the odds were 1:1, we'll get some points. How many did you put down by the way?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think the points will show up tomorrow. I haven't recieved mine yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> If the odds were 1:1, we'll get some points. How many did you put down by the way?


 200. Would have done more, but I forgot how many I had so I just put a random number down. You?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I put down 200 points as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I put down 200 points as well.


I think I get it now. I think we'll get our points back plus 200 more. That's the best I could come up with.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I hope so because I don't only want to gain back what I put in. That wouldn't really make much sense. :eek8:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I hope so because I don't only want to gain back what I put in. That wouldn't really make much sense. :eek8:


 I'm pretty sure you get it back doubled, cuz I now have over 900


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Someone has been "theiving" all of my points. I've got about 800 stored in the bank to prevent all of my stinkin points from being stolen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Someone has been "theiving" all of my points. I've got about 800 stored in the bank to prevent all of my stinkin points from being stolen.


lol that's what the bank is for! I tried to steal some from someone but it wasn't you. I only did it to try to figure things out...I failed anyways and loss 50 rep point things  I had -13 after that but now it's only -3 :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ezealen said:


> lol that's what the bank is for! I tried to steal some from someone but it wasn't you. I only did it to try to figure things out...I failed anyways and loss 50 rep point things  I had -13 after that but now it's only -3 :biggrin:


Stop stealing.

-Petey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Petey said:


> Stop stealing.
> 
> -Petey


 I'm not...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

You can steal? Wow this is wayyyy too confusing for me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> You can steal? Wow this is wayyyy too confusing for me.


It's not worth it. If you don't succeed in stealing you'll lose that many points that you tried to steal and some rep points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*10 NBA Games!!!*

Link 

Pistons @ Celtics (2) 03/11/05 
Bobcats @ 76ers (-9) 03/11/05 
Clippers @ Kings (-4.5) 03/11/05 
Timberwolves @ Magic (-3) 03/11/05 
Hawks @ Raptors (-9.5) 03/11/05
Bulls @ Sonics (-7) 03/10/05 
Grizzles @ Jazz (2) 03/11/05 
Rockets @ Suns (-6) 03/11/05 
Mavericks @ Bucks (-2.5) 03/11/05 
Warriors @ Pacers (-1) 03/11/05 


Some FUTURE ODDS for yesterday....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 

*And my Favorite... Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)*​

-Petey


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Petey, can I bet all my points right now on the NHL lockout to persist which is equivalent to there won't be no nhl game in 2004/05 ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

One of yesterday's games had one of the biggest locks of the season: Minnesota @ Miami. I think the spread was -9 for Miami, so Miami had to win by more than 9, which was undoubtedly going to happen. I don't know why I didn't put more points on it. 




Anyways, I'm +250 on the betting system out of about 5 bets I've placed. I was solid even before yesterday, but the Miami/Minny game put me up some points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Link 

Rockets @ Warriors (3) 
Blazers @ Grizzles (-8.5)
Pistons @ Hawks (9)
Celtics @ Bobcats (4)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*​


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Link 

Rockets @ Warriors (3) 
Blazers @ Grizzles (-8.5)
Pistons @ Hawks (9)
Celtics @ Bobcats (4)
Hornets @ Spurs (-13 or OFF)
Bucks @ Heat (-11)
Lakers @ Wizards (-2)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*​


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NCAA Tournament Games 

Link 

S Illinois @ Oklahoma St (-9.5)
Villanova @ Florida (1.5)
Iowa St @ North Carolina (-16)
NC State @ Connecticut (-4)
Utah @ Oklahoma (-4.5)
Texas Tech @ Gonzaga (-2.5)
UAB @ U of Arizona (-9.5)
Pacific @ Washington (-6.5)
Neveda @ Illinois (-11)
Cincinnati @ Kentucky (-2.5)
W Virginia @ Wake Forest (-9.5)
Wisconsin Milw @ Boston College (-2.5)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*

*And be sure to stop by later for* *NBA ODDS!*​


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What are your guys' betting stats, if you care to share.



I'm 7-4 in beating the spread, but the 3/3 tonight put me over the top.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What are your guys' betting stats, if you care to share.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 7-4 in beating the spread, but the 3/3 tonight put me over the top.


Is there something that tells you or do you have to count all of them in the Vbookie thing? 
So far for today I'm 2 out of 3 with one more game to go, Sonic vs. Magic


----------

